# Anon toric vs cylindrical



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Both M3 and M4 come with both lens types available. The quality is the same, and AFAIK the color choices are the same. It's just a personal preference thing.


----------



## fzst (Jan 3, 2019)

On this topic: Do you guys even notice a difference between spherical and cylindrical lenses in general? Especially with the new trend of the cylindrical look and pretty much every pro rider out there wears them, I wonder if there even is a perceivable difference?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

fzst said:


> On this topic: Do you guys even notice a difference between spherical and cylindrical lenses in general? Especially with the new trend of the cylindrical look and pretty much every pro rider out there wears them, I wonder if there even is a perceivable difference?


Personally going from Oakley Flight Decks to Line Miners, I didn't notice any difference due to the curvature of the lens. Because it sits closer to your face as well, I feel like I actually get better peripheral vision on a 'smaller' cylindrical lens vs the massive spherical ones on the flight deck. Fits my face better too.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

fzst said:


> On this topic: Do you guys even notice a difference between spherical and cylindrical lenses in general? Especially with the new trend of the cylindrical look and pretty much every pro rider out there wears them, I wonder if there even is a perceivable difference?


Answer, for me as I have both....., no.









Anon M4 MFI® Snowboard Goggle Review.


❄ Anon M4 MFI® Snowboard Goggle Review (Part 1). ❄ Brand: Anon, ❄ Model: M4 MFI®, ❄ YOM: 2019, ❄ Gender: Mens, ❄ Colour: "Gargoyle", ❄ Lens: SONAR by Ziess Silver 6% VLT / Infrared 57% VLT, ❄ Lens Type: Cylindrical/Toric, ❄ Price: $Au399.99 ($US319.95) RRP, ❄ Rider: 192cm (6'4") 93kg (205lbs)...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Cylindrical seems to fit my face better as well. I've got a really big head, and spherical lenses press on my nose area pretty badly.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

I use the Line Miner with hi pink lens and I use the Flight Deck with a black Iridium lens. I honestly see no difference, when it comes to peripheral vision. Except that Line Miners for low light, Flight Deck for Sunny days. They are both great, but i tend to find the Flight Deck, a bit more comfortable for my face.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Here's a link from the guys at Sportrx. Sunglass Rob really knows his stuff. 😎


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Unless im reading it wrong, the m4 can switch back and forth between toric and cylindrical lenses


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I have both (Smith Squad XL vs Dragon PXV and Giro Contact) and I see no difference when it comes to the vision distortion.
If two googles have the same frame shape (so they fit your face), have big enough pane (no added value after some point), the ones with the better Field of Vision are the ones that have thinner/softer foam (might cause some discomfort if there’s not enough foam/it’s too soft).
Toric lens doesn’t improve the FoV.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Mike256 said:


> Unless im reading it wrong, the m4 can switch back and forth between toric and cylindrical lenses


Yes. I got toric and cylindrical with my M4.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

So now you've made your choice between toric, spherical or Cylindrical....., 
it's time to look at Lens tint.* 😎 *


----------



## Flyman (Oct 9, 2019)

Mike256 said:


> Unless im reading it wrong, the m4 can switch back and forth between toric and cylindrical lenses


Yes I couldn’t decide what Lens to get i mean cylindrical looks cooler but toric claims better optics. I was wondering if The optics Difference was worth getting toric. I ended up getting cylindrical.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Flyman said:


> Yes I couldn’t decide what Lens to get i mean cylindrical looks cooler but toric claims better optics. I was wondering if The optics Difference was worth getting toric. I ended up getting cylindrical.


Ahh my bad


----------

